# What breed are these guys?



## CKMatthews

My father in law was given these 2 Roos which he passed on to me... He was told they were golden laced wyandottes, but they are very small about a third the size of my other birds. I was thinking they could be seramas but their combs are not right. Maybe they are mixes I don't know! They are both the same age(though one seems to be maturing quicker then the other) they are still young(not sure how young) but I am positive both are Roos. Any Insight? 
~*SORRY FOR THE POOR QUALITY PHOTOS!*~ 
I am a horrible photographer and it was windy!!!!


----------



## robin416

They look like Hamburgs to me. But not being up on all the hard feathered birds I can only go by what mine look like. Except mine are silver.


----------



## CKMatthews

robin416 said:


> They look like Hamburgs to me. But not being up on all the hard feathered birds I can only go by what mine look like. Except mine are silver.


I'm not familiar with that breed I will have to look them up! Thanks!


----------



## hildar

The breast feathers and the combs make me think of a GLW. However the tails are all wrong and they look much smaller then GLW's.


----------



## matt_kas

I may be wrong but the ones with the large combs look like golden sebright roosters


----------



## Courage

matt_kas said:


> I may be wrong but the ones with the large combs look like golden sebright roosters


I agree, these are Golden Sebright roosters. Although their backs look a bit long... But that could just be from bad breeding.

Lol, I don't see how anyone could call these Wyandottes! Obviously someone who needs to study up on their poultry! XD


----------



## CKMatthews

hildar said:


> The breast feathers and the combs make me think of a GLW. However the tails are all wrong and they look much smaller then GLW's.


They are very small I would say around the size of a serama or a jap


----------



## CKMatthews

Courage said:


> I agree, these are Golden Sebright roosters. Although their backs look a bit long... But that could just be from bad breeding.
> 
> Lol, I don't see how anyone could call these Wyandottes! Obviously someone who needs to study up on their poultry! XD


That's exactly what I thought!! LOL when he told my father in law that I just kind of looked at him and walked away! I know I don't know much about chickens but I do know enough to know that's not what they were!!


----------



## serama04

They are most likely are golden sebright chickens. Not even close to serama's I breed them and they are half that size


----------



## minmin1258

CkMathews- I dunno what ur talkin bout... Lol. Those are great pictures!!! Very clear shots of face, tail, bodies and coloring. Good work. As to the breed...they look like birds t me...hahaha jk.


----------



## CKMatthews

serama04 said:


> They are most likely are golden sebright chickens. Not even close to serama's I breed them and they are half that size


Lol I just assumed it could be possible because they are so small compared to all the ones I've ever had(though seramas were not one, i have just heard about them, though I wouldn't mind getting some one day)


----------



## CKMatthews

minmin1258 said:


> CkMathews- I dunno what ur talkin bout... Lol. Those are great pictures!!! Very clear shots of face, tail, bodies and coloring. Good work. As to the breed...they look like birds t me...hahaha jk.


LOL well thank you!!!! Lol ya that's what I was thinking tee hee! They are in my free range flock(my daughters flock, that she cares for everyday) that run with my ducks. I am hoping soon to get a show flock going soon!!!


----------



## fuzziebutt

I agree, they are seabrights. Pretty ones, too!


----------



## CKMatthews

fuzziebutt said:


> I agree, they are seabrights. Pretty ones, too!


Awesome! They are little cutties that's for sure!! they have such strong personalities!


----------



## birdguy

CKMatthews said:


> Awesome! They are little cutties that's for sure!! they have such strong personalities!


 I think sebrights too


----------



## poultrylover99

I have a roo just like these little guys! I'm confused as he is not hen feathered like a sebright roo should be.


----------



## CKMatthews

poultrylover99 said:


> I have a roo just like these little guys! I'm confused as he is not hen feathered like a sebright roo should be.


One of my Roos looks like its starting to get the long tail feathers like yours has!


----------



## CKMatthews

birdguy said:


> I think sebrights too


Ok great So since we have established breed, my next question is...... Would my daughter be able to show these little guys? Or are they not ideal quality?? Not big shows but local fairs and shows.....


----------



## matt_kas

I don't think they look bad show quality wise


----------



## Rancher96

Most likely gold sebrights, not complete standards, but if theyre bantams theyre sebrights no doubt. One of my favorite little breeds!


----------



## poultrylover99

Rancher96 said:


> Most likely gold sebrights, not complete standards, but if theyre bantams theyre sebrights no doubt. One of my favorite little breeds!


 Yes, he is a bantam. Thanks, I thought the same thing but wanted to double check.


----------



## CKMatthews

matt_kas said:


> I don't think they look bad show quality wise


Ok great! It's for my daughter to do just for fun and I didn't want them to be d.q.ed


----------

